# Two Year / 24k Mile Free Maintenance



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

AFAIK it's offered by GM, so the dealer really has nothing to do with it, because you can take it to any dealer for service.


----------



## Twisted (Aug 12, 2013)

I picked my up my 2014 cruze diesel last night as well congrats! While setting up the onstar and xm etc I asked the salesman about the maintenance plan and he wasn't 100% sure on it either but said he would check and let me know for sure asap. After going through my paperwork the 2 year maintenance plan is listed on the invoice right above the powertrain warranty as a standard feature so you should be good to go as it comes with the diesel model standard, if they give you a hard time just take in your copy and tell them to contact gm if they still don't believe it for some reason but after I called back and told my dealership it was standard feature he said awesome i'm good to go


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I'm not sure it is a free program, you have to pay for it when you buy the vehicle, at least I did... cost me about $2k in addition to the car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Plasticplant,

If this is the dealership that you prefer to service the vehicle, would you like for me to contact them and reaffirm our maintenance program offer for you? Please PM your VIN and name in response to this thread. I'll gladly look into this for you. I look forward to hearing for you.

Marlea Wilson
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

it's free... go get your money back


----------



## Twisted (Aug 12, 2013)

quoted directly from chevy's website(Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet)

"[h=3]Additional Coverage[/h]*2-Year / 24,000 Mile Vehicle Maintenance*
The Chevrolet 2-Year Maintenance Program will be included with the purchase or lease of all eligible vehicles sold on or after *May 1, 2013*. This Maintenance Program will provide owners select required services in accordance with their vehicle’s Owners Manual, for 2 years or 24,000 miles, whichever occurs first. Customers are limited to 4 service events during the service period. These services include:

ACDelco Oil and filter change
4-wheel Tire Rotation
27 Point Vehicle Inspection (MPVI)
Currrently, Chevrolet offers 2-Year / 24,000 Mile Vehicle Maintenance Program for the following models:

2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel
2014 Silverado"


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Twisted said:


> all eligible vehicles sold on or after *May 1, 2013*


Ok, that explains why I had to pay for it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Twisted said:


> quoted directly from chevy's website(Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet)
> 
> "*Additional Coverage*
> 
> ...


Doesn't mention DEF.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I'm not sure it is a free program, you have to pay for it when you buy the vehicle, at least I did... cost me about $2k in addition to the car.


You have a diesel?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Doesn't mention DEF.


Why would it bother? That stuff costs like $5/gal. I would rather have the oil changes.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> You have a diesel?


no, but the maintenance program is not limited to diesels.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know where these other dealerships are getting their information. The 2014 model year will be including all models. The DEF is included with this for the 2014 model year.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent! Thank you all for your help. I will contact the dealership tomorrow and get this all taken care of.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Plasticplant,
> 
> If this is the dealership that you prefer to service the vehicle, would you like for me to contact them and reaffirm our maintenance program offer for you? Please PM your VIN and name in response to this thread. I'll gladly look into this for you. I look forward to hearing for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer Marlea, but I'm sure they will be on board with the program once I show them that it's clearly on the invoice. I'll let you know if they still take issue with it. On a side note, I was wondering if you could get me information on the wheel bolt pattern of the diesel? Tire Rack is showing it at 5X105 and they are usually on top of things like that, but I'm still seeing people saying that this is incorrect. A definite answer would be much appreciated!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by plasticplant
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Chevy Customer Service
> ...


I can find a definite answer for you Plasticplant. Would you please provide me with your VIN via PM and will use an internal resource to get the information requested?

Marlea Wilson
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

http://media.gm.com/content/media/u...ews/us/en/2013/Jun/0606-maintenance-plan.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Sperry said:


> it's free... go get your money back


Sperry is this all gm dealers in canada or is it just a in house thing between you an your dealer?? I bought mine at Boyer in Lindsay.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had to enlighten my dealership, but this is directly from Chevy's website:

[h=3]We’ve got you covered[/h]The 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel comes standard with 2 Year / 24,000 Mile Vehicle Maintenance[SUP]†[/SUP] that includes scheduled oil and filter changes, tire rotations, multipoint inspection and Diesel Exhaust Fluid refills.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

diesel said:


> I had to enlighten my dealership, but this is directly from Chevy's website:
> 
> [h=3]We’ve got you covered[/h]The 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel comes standard with 2 Year / 24,000 Mile Vehicle Maintenance[SUP]†[/SUP] that includes scheduled oil and filter changes, tire rotations, multipoint inspection and Diesel Exhaust Fluid refills.


So basically get your car in every 6k miles and that will all be done? I thought it was just limited to oil changes. That's nice though. I wonder how much DEF the car will need after 6k.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Luigi said:


> So basically get your car in every 6k miles and that will all be done? I thought it was just limited to oil changes. That's nice though. I wonder how much DEF the car will need after 6k.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oil changes will be done when "change engine oil" message appears and tire rotations are at 7500 miles.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

All 2014 models will get this free...A lot of the dealers are finding out about now..M dealer (Quantrill in port hope) told me a couple of weeks ago


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> So basically get your car in every 6k miles and that will all be done? I thought it was just limited to oil changes. That's nice though. I wonder how much DEF the car will need after 6k.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well, mine took 3 gallons after 7000 miles. My dealer also told me that every 6000 is fine, there isn't really a set interval, but they can only do 4 services for free. I am about to schedule my 2nd service a coupel weeks from now as I will be coming up on 12500 miles by then.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Oil changes will be done when "change engine oil" message appears and tire rotations are at 7500 miles.


So that means if you need your oil changed @ 6k, then to have the tires rotated at 7500 would be considered another service, therefore using 2 of your 4 services already? I will just stick with the oil changes then...


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Luigi said:


> So that means if you need your oil changed @ 6k, then to have the tires rotated at 7500 would be considered another service, therefore using 2 of your 4 services already? I will just stick with the oil changes then...


Dealers are still trying to get clarification of this. For right now if it comes in with a the OLM light on and is more than 6K we are going to rotate also. Won't hurt to do them at 6K which is where the rotations were for 20 years before they changed it in 2011 to the 7500 miles.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Dealers are still trying to get clarification of this. For right now if it comes in with a the OLM light on and is more than 6K we are going to rotate also. Won't hurt to do them at 6K which is where the rotations were for 20 years before they changed it in 2011 to the 7500 miles.


I anticipate that some dealers may try to fight that... So who should I tell them to contact if they refuse to rotate my tires or fill my DEF? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> I anticipate that some dealers may try to fight that... So who should I tell them to contact if they refuse to rotate my tires or fill my DEF?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


When I showed my dealer the Chevy website where it specifically says that, they did the DEF. This is after someone they talked to at GM told them it's not included. Lots of confusion around this, but there is no mystery about what iit says right on the Chevy website


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I got a paper from GM that I had to sign on delivery. 

It said the two / 24 only covered Dexos1 and filter. It did not mention Dexos2 and DEF.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd have them fix that for you since the car requires Dexos2


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I'm not sure it is a free program, you have to pay for it when you buy the vehicle, at least I did... cost me about $2k in addition to the car.


Are you sure you are not talking about an extended warranty?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I got a paper from GM that I had to sign on delivery.
> 
> It said the two / 24 only covered Dexos1 and filter. It did not mention Dexos2 and DEF.


Dexos1 will ruin the DPF and possibly other exhaust components and internal engine components. Can you post a picture of this letter? Something's not right...


----------

